
Show HN: My Life in Months using D3 - mgoadric
https://discotraystudios.github.io/my-life-in-months/
======
mgoadric
I recently started a community-focused software development studio this fall
with five of my undergraduate students. Earlier this summer, we found the My
Life in Month charts by Isabella Benabaye[0] and Sharla Gelfand[1] very
intriguing! In addition to being a convenient way to share a visual history of
your life with friends and family, these charts can help you focus on the
bigger picture and context of you life events.

We wanted to expand the appeal of My Life in Months beyond R programmers, so
we ported the idea to JavaScript, using d3 waffle charts as the basis for
visualization, and wrapped it up in a website where anyone can make their own
chart. This is our first project working together, and its helped us gain a
lot of web development and Github skills. We'd love to have your feedback for
improvement, thank you!

[0] [https://github.com/isabellabenabaye/life-
chart](https://github.com/isabellabenabaye/life-chart) [1]
[https://github.com/sharlagelfand/mylifeinmonths](https://github.com/sharlagelfand/mylifeinmonths)

------
brixon
This could be neat for visualizing long term goal setting.

~~~
mgoadric
Thanks! We've hardwired a few things like the age label, but are trying to
keep it general enough for other uses.

